# Question for cellists



## Aurelian

Have you seriously tried to learn the opening to Shostakovich's 2nd Piano Trio?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

That's above my pay grade so no, but that's a fantastic listen. Maybe if I get really really good at thumb position I could learn it!


----------

